# Livery yards in or around Aberdeen



## Madmax92 (16 September 2017)

Looking for advice on livery yards around Aberdeen. Relatively new to the area looking for DIY livery with stable but with decent hacking and a good sized school, either indoor or all weather. Any locations and prices appreciated.


----------

